# Anyone done this fulltime FAS course ? Web Design with Adobe Dreamweaver



## cathye (9 Feb 2010)

Looking at options for the future and wondering if this course could be what I'm looking for. Have Architectural background with good graphic knowledge. Anyone done this course (the fulltime 17 weeks version) ? And does anyone know what the job market is like out there for Web Designers ?

*Adobe Certified Associate in Web Communication Using Adobe Dreamweaver CS4*

*Course Description*
The aim of this training programme is to provide learners with skills, knowledge and competencies in web authoring using XHTML & web authoring software and internet technologies. Learners will gain skills in web site design and development, XHTML /CSS, Dreamweaver CS4 and Fireworks CS4 that will enable them to obtain employment in web site design and related activities.

Applicants must have reached the current statutory school leaving age.*Educational Qualifications*Leaving Certificate, or equivalent Advanced IT Skills*Aptitude*Must be creative, efficient and knowledgeable with Graphic Design principles. Capable of working on own initiative and as part of a team. Problem solving abilities and a flair for troubleshooting. Attention to detail.*Personal Skills*Essential to have high degree of interpersonal and communication skills. An analytical approach to problem solving and decision making is essential. Good diagnostic skills. Self motivated, ability to work on ones own and complete tasks to a deadline.*Previous Experience*Experience in Graphic Design or Fine Art Experience in working in PhotoShop or similar Graphic editing program Relevant experience in Public Relations, Advertising or ICT is desireable


----------



## UFC (9 Feb 2010)

You will be at a disadvantage unless you are coming from a programming background or a graphic design background. Having neither of these backgrounds really will limit what you can do and how seriously employers treat you.

No harm giving it a try, but I would really really recommend you learn PHP as well.


----------



## regvw (9 Feb 2010)

Hi,
As somone who has worked in the industry for a good few years I really think this course will bring you little benefit. This course will teach you how to design "ptetty" web pages with very little comercial use. You really need to have some database experience as well as maybe PHP or asp.net or java etc to get a job as a web developer.


----------



## AlbacoreA (10 Feb 2010)

Know nothing about that course. Its seems quite specific to Adobe products. I think you need a broader set of skills these days. Mainly because most places try to get people to do two jobs as one. 

Theres web designers, and web developers. Two very different roles. Though lots of places try to combine the two. 

I think a lot of people think web design/development as an easy fall back from other careers, roles. Then theres other people who just are attracted to it for other reasons. Then theres lots of employers who think anyone can do it. All this results in a big competition for design roles and I don't think it pays well, unless you've got a real talent for it. Same for many design roles like graphic design, product design etc. 

Web development which isn't what cathye asked about I think has far better earning potential and steady work. But its basically being a programmer, usually not that creative.


----------



## AlbacoreA (10 Feb 2010)

Thats not to say someone wouldn't discover they have a flair for it.


----------



## UFC (10 Feb 2010)

AlbacoreA said:


> I think a lot of people think web design/development as an easy fall back from other careers, roles.


 
I agree with this misconception. There is a lot involved in producing a successful website. (As the owner of a successful website, I know this all too well!)

If I were you I would do the course and also buy a decent PHP book (PHP & MySQL Web Development by Luke Welling) to see if you like programming.

You will earn a lot more money and be a lot more employable if you are on the programming end of things rather than just another HTML monkey.

However knowing what I know now (15 years professional IT experience) I wouldn't bother with web design and would jump straight into programming or testing.


----------

